# falconry



## homegrown terror (Aug 6, 2012)

if i ever get a house with a big yard, the first thing i'm doing is buying an american kestrel.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

AW how cute


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

They seriously just let anyone buy raptors in America?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## homegrown terror (Aug 6, 2012)

Olympia said:


> They seriously just let anyone buy raptors in America?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


you need a falconry permit, but as long as you can provide for the bird's well-being and show that you know how to responsibly keep it, you can get one fairly easily. kestrels are native birds, so they're not classed as exotics or anything.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

So you don't need to have a two year apprenticeship under an expert in the states? :/
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## homegrown terror (Aug 6, 2012)

Olympia said:


> So you don't need to have a two year apprenticeship under an expert in the states? :/
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


i'm not sure...i think there's more stringent standards if you want to hunt with them, or be part of an organisation. this thread was mostly just idle wishing on my part though...i've dreamed of having a pet kestrel for years. every time i've seen one at bird shows and whatnot, their owners have described them as having these amazing personalities like flying cats, and as far as beautiful animals they're VERY high up there on my list.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Alright I'll stop there cause I'm part of the group that believes these are hunting partners, not pets. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## homegrown terror (Aug 6, 2012)

Olympia said:


> Alright I'll stop there cause I'm part of the group that believes these are hunting partners, not pets.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


because captive falcons are still too wild for a lot of human interaction?


----------



## ThePearlFish (Mar 31, 2009)

I have also had a dream of owning a "falcon" of some some sort to keep and do some falconry with..maybe one day when I'm not poor and have some land..-daydream-


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

No, not that. Harris hawks actually form close bonds, being the only social raptor in nature. I just think it's fair to them, to be worked with and hunted with, I don't know. Hunters spend hours a day training their birds, rain or shine. I can't really describe it, but every falconer I've read about says stuff like reducing such a magnificent animal to a pet is a shame to the bird, everyone talks about their grace, it's almost mythological I guess. 
I never found anyone to train me close enough to my town, that's about as far as I got. Hallyx on this forum actually hunted with them for many years, I know.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## thekinetic (May 22, 2012)

If you keep a wild raptor you should only keep it until the spring and then release it. This was the tradition up until when captive bred falcons were available.

But mind you this is not a hobby as the birds require constant care and grooming. Some consider it a lifestyle it requires so much!


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Yea, that's what you do with wild caught birds. Actually currently illegal in Canada, but they are considering restarting the tradition.
Before the little hoods were used, falconers would sew the bird's eye's shut during trips also (like needle/thread sew). :shock:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## harleraven (Sep 4, 2012)

Last I knew, you had to go through an apprenticeship. You had to catch your own chick and raise it. Only then could you go on to get birds from others.


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

My cousin is a falconer, he has two red tail hawks both females in large backyard enclosures plus they get daily trainings which can be hours of mock hunting. Then during hunting season they hunt birds for real. They are both cool birds but they only like my cousin. If anyone else goes into their closures they will fly around to all their perches to keep away from you.


----------



## nel3 (May 29, 2011)

the Kestrel was one of the first birds to catch my attention and i did have dreams for falconry but it remained a dream. i seen the falconry vehichle on the airport a few times but they mostly used the noisy flares to ward off birds ie seagulls. i did hear the birds cry out a bit but never saw or found out which 2 birds they have.


----------

